# yes,yes,yes !!!!!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.ghoulapaloozatv.com/index.html

some one get me a beer i'am set for the nite!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This looks pretty cool Feldy, thanks!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

FJ. Are those just clips?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> FJ. Are those just clips?


CraP!
I just played a second or two, planned on going back to watch!!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Look pretty cool FJ. I plan on taking some more time to fully explore that site. Is this your project???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I watched a whole episode of lights out..Martian eyes before work today..they are whole old TV episodes of various horror/scifi like stuff..kinda outer limits like.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I e-mailed the goulapalooza guys with the subject line:

"Your site sucks" ..hehe

"Date: Tue, 16 May 2006 03:47:28 -0700 (PDT) 
From: "John Alsedek" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book Add Mobile Alert 
Subject: Re: your site sucks 
To: "bob dane" <[email protected]>

Dear Bob,

I really hate it when people do stuff like that in the subject line. Mostly because it's exactly the sort of thing I would do. ;-D

Really, thanks for the email. We're kinda new at this, so working out the technical aspects has been interesting. But we're slowly getting things to where we want them, and have a variety of very hard-to-find shows ready to air in the near future- 'Suspense', 'Inner Sanctum', '13 Demon Street', and a few others. And, of course, lots of retro horror/sci-fi movies of wildly varying quality.

Thanks again, Bob. The next episode goes online Friday night/Saturday morning at midnight.

best,

Guy Incognito
Ghoulapalooza TV

bob dane <[email protected]> wrote:
JUST KIDDING! I love your site! I am in absolute vintage TV heaven....Thank you sooo much for providing me with the best entertainment on the planet!
Keep up the wonderful work, I am telling everyone I know about Goulapalooza TV!
Yours, 
Bob D"

Looks like some more cool stuff on the way!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i was thinking i be the only one watching!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

nope!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! that kicks ass! thanks Feldy! I know what I'm doing tomorrow


----------

